# SWT: Layout "resizable"



## byte (18. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

das Hauptfenster meiner SWT Anwendung ähnelt vom Aufbau der Eclipse Oberfläche. Auf der linken Seite befindet sich ein TreeViewer, auf der rechten Seite ein TableViewer, unten ein TabFolder mit verschiedenen Ansichten und in der Mitte ein großes Canvas, auf das später gewisse Diagramme gemalt werden.

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes: Wie kriege ich es hin, dass der Benutzer diese einzelnen Teile in der Größe verändern kann? Also ähnlich wie in der Eclipse Umgebung, soll z.B. der TreeViewer breiter gezogen werden können. Dafür wird der Canvas dann entsprechend schmaler usw. Die einzelnen Komponenten sind derzeit in einem GridLayout mit drei Spalten angeordnet. Ich finde jedoch keinerlei Möglichkeit, die Spalten und Zeilen des GridLayouts resizable zu machen.

Google liefert irgendwie keine vernünftige Antwort für das Problem. Kann mir jemand helfen?


In diesem Zusammenhang gleich noch eine Frage in Sachen SWT Best Practice: Derzeit habe ich die einzelnen Komponenten (TreeViewer, TableViewer, Canvas, TabFolder) auf einem großen Composite. Macht es vielleicht Sinn, jedes Teil nochmal extra auf ein Composite zu packen? Es ist meine erste SWT Anwendung, daher bin ich mir unsicher darüber, wie man sowas am besten handhabt.

Danke im Voraus für Eure Unterstützung.

MfG byto


----------



## Guest (18. Apr 2006)

Das sind Features von RCP (Rich Client Platform).

Ich kann dir hierzu das folgende Buch empfehlen. Es ist mit Abstand 
das beste Buch zu RCP am Markt. Die Authoren sind die Entwickler
von RCP, liefern also Infos aus erster Hand.
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/0321334612

Siehe auch Rich Client Tutorial 1, 2 und 3
http://www.eclipse.org/articles/


----------



## byte (18. Apr 2006)

Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor RCP zu verwenden. Aber da RCP ja auf SWT basiert, muss das doch auch so gehen.


----------



## Guest (18. Apr 2006)

Siehe: http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/SWT-JFace-Eclipse/DemonstratesaSash.htm


----------



## byte (18. Apr 2006)

Genau das habe ich gesucht. Dank Dir!


----------

